

Ask HN: Should I attend Startup Weekend? - lurk_lurk

I'm currently an university student, taking a technical degree (not computer science though). I guess I should mention that I live in a smallish European country, so the StartupWeekend event is probably not that big.<p>I have only dabbled a bit with web development and programming in general. E.g. I have some half-finished Django sites, written a few Python automation scripts and stuff like that.<p>My point is, I don't have any experience in shipping anything. Therefore I'm not sure if I'll have anything to offer to any of the teams and will just be standing on the sidelines with nothing but a SW ticket in my hands...<p>Should I attend anyway?<p>If I won't be on any teams, what's in it for me?<p>Also if someone could share their experience attending for the first time or point me to blog post about that, that would be great! :)
======
andymoe
Why not? You might meet some interesting people and maybe even see what it
takes to ship/demo something really quickly. (Not that this kind of cadence is
really healthy for you or the software product long term..)

